# Lansoprazole and pregnancy



## wanabemum (Jul 13, 2009)

Please help! 12 weeks pregnant with twins and just getting over morning sickness but now have severe reflux and gastritis. Was on aspirin and steroids and had to come off them as my stomach was affected too much. Have some lansoprazole there from previous gastritis attack and wonder can I take it? Tried rennie and gaviscon and no relief at all. Can't get a gp appointment until end of the week! Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

All medicines should be used with extreme caution in pregnancy and preferably with the prescription from a doctor after assessment that the medicine is essential. At 12 weeks you are past the really critical stage of embryonic formation, but still the baby's organs are growing and developing.

How much gaviscon are you taking? Some people swear by drinking milk regularly.
If it is really bad then you should try and get an earlier appointment especially as you have been taking aspirin and steroids. 
Does eating make the pain better or worse?
Make sure if it is reflux that you are sleeping with the head end of the bed raised.

With a lot of use rennies can make it worse.

This is what the data sheet for Lansoprazole says....
Pregnancy:For lansoprazole no clinical data on exposed pregnancies are available. Animal studies do not indicate direct or indirect harmful effects with respect to pregnancy, embryonal/foetal development, parturition or postnatal development.
Therefore, the use of lansoprazole during pregnancy is not recommended.

This is what it says for a related drug omeprazole

*Pregnancy *
The analysis of the results from three epidemiological studies has revealed no evidence of adverse events of omeprazole on pregnancy or on the health of the foetus/newborn child. Losec can be used during pregnancy.

10mg capsules can be purchased over the counter, but the patient information leaflet advises against self treatment, which is understandable. Some doctors will offer telephone appointments and I would be inclined to try and speak with the GP.
Hope this helps
Hazel


----------

